
Whoops Brenda Snipes’ office mixed bad provisional ballots with good ones - throwaway09871
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/broward/article221452655.html
======
throwaway09871
Can't believe how stuff like this is happening in 2018! That being said...

Are there any start-ups developing voting systems and improving processes?

What are the major challenges in getting systems adopted by municipals for
actual elections?

Have there been any success stories in this space?

------
ilove_banh_mi
Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?

~~~
r00fus
Nos sumus custodes

